# So much energy, I'm pulling my hair out!



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Do you use a crate? I sometimes found that when Rookie was at his craziest, it was because he needed a nap at that age. If he was getting wild, I would pop him in his crate and he would fall asleep almost immediately.

Also, I think at 5 months old, Marley is definitely NOT ready to have any kind of freedom in the house when you're not there. At 18 months, I still leave Rookie in the kitchen when I'm not around. He's getting more reliable, but he's a chewer, so I just don't take the risk.

I love the doggy daycare where Rookie goes. Playing with the other dogs wears him out in a way that walking and playing with me just can't. Is there a daycare near you where he could go a couple of days a week? Just to give you a break?


----------



## kgiff (Jul 21, 2008)

He sounds like a typical golden  What I have found with my guys is not only do they need physical exercise, but they need mental as well. Are you taking any training classes with him? If you can add a few minutes training here and there through out the day it may help. 

My older golden was about 13 months the first time I didn't have him in a training class. He drove us batty for almost a month before we figured out that just 5-10 minutes of training settled him down drastically. Not sure if it'll help you, but it's worth a try.


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

kgiff said:


> What I have found with my guys is not only do they need physical exercise, but they need mental as well.


Very good point. Adding in even 15-20 minutes of focused training time could be very helpful.


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

Is he able to run free? If you don't have a fenced area you can teach him to run on a long line.. Mine love that when we are on the road.. Big goofy grins!


----------



## marleysmummy (Jul 11, 2008)

No, we don't have anywhere for him to run free really, we live in an apartment in a huge city. There is a dog park which is fully enclosed about 2km from my apartment and I am thinking of taking him there tomorrow just so he can run and run until he falls down!!

When he is left at home alone, he is shut in my bedroom, which is pretty big, he has a few toys and also the doors are open so he has access to the balcony too. 

Unfortunately we are not in a position where we can move outwith the city to a house with a garden. It's causing problems between my fiance and I as I am supposed to be studying but can't seem to get any free time to study or keep the house.

I am not sure I would trust doggy day care down here, they don't have the same rules and regulations I am used to in the UK. 

I just don't know what to do, I want to resolve the issue before it becomes so big I have to get rid of him.


----------



## Softpaws (Apr 8, 2008)

Crate him when you can't watch him. Get into puppy training class. I really like clicker/reward based training. Get an easy walk harness. Find some puppy play classes. 15 minutes of puppy play = 1 hour of walking, maybe more.


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

If it's a safe dog park and there are no aggressive dogs, that could end up being a good choice for you. 5 months is old enough to start introducing him to the dog park. Especially if you can choose a time of day when it's not crowded.


----------



## Ronna (Mar 24, 2007)

Don't get too stressed out, and believe me this phase will pass. No puppy is good at that age and unless you get a small apartment size one(puppy who stays small), you are going to have these problems. Now I never thought that a Golden was good for apartment living until I was reading posts from apartment dwellers here. But they make it work and have shared that Goldens adapt to any situation. I probably am stepping out of line here, but if you love the dog, then nothing should cause you relationship problems. All the advice is fantastic and hopefully you will get to know that the puppy is just growing up. We (most of us) have been there and although you may feel that you are all alone, you are not. This forum will help you get through the tough times. Goldens are worth all the effort and challenges that they may toss your way.

I wish you luck

Ronna
Dallie & Karlie


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

You have gotten great advice so far. Oakly was an energizer bunny in his youth and now Caue has taken over that title.  Walks are great but if you can find a spot to walk with your pup off leash he will get tons more exercise. Mix in a little recall training or fetch and you can burn even more of that energy up. Swimming is another great activity that can drain their batteries pretty quickly if a spot is available. Like another poster mentioned you need to exercise the brain as much as the muscles.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Marleys mummy said:


> HELP!! I don't know what to do! Marley is now 5 months and seems to have so much energy, I can't do enough with him!
> 
> Our daily routine goes something like this:
> 
> ...


When you go out, crate him so that he doesn't destroy the house. Put a few toys in the crate and enroll him in a Dog Obedience Class. He may have "High Energy" as opposed to normal energy.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Welcome to my world.... Abbie is now 2 and still hasnt slowed down any.... I agree with some training during the day. also I would crate him and give him a kong with a treat in side so he has to work it


----------



## samchu_mammy (Jun 20, 2008)

I live in apartment too, and we don't even have a balcony. Looking at your routine, I think it might too much walking and stress the dog out. I am not professional, but I used to walk Sam like crazy and tried to get him tired. A lot of times, I am the one got stress out. Someone suggest, Sam might be stress out as well, therefore, he's misbehaving still.

Then, I cut down his walking time. We walk about twice for 30 minz, plus twice about 10-15 minz. On top of that, I took him to park, so he can run around and play with other dogs if there's any. If no dogs around, we'll play fetch for about 30 minz as well.

When we are home, we have training sessions few times about 5 minz each.

We use baby gate when we are not home, and nothing he can really destroy in his area. We figure, most of the time, he's sleep when we are at work.

He's still crazy, but much better than before.


----------

